# Tapepro



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tapepro Tom
I got intouch with Tom as 2 where i could by his new roller in the UK!
Got a reply from him saying there was no place i could get it
Then its give me ur address and i will send 1 2 u
Well here is the toys Tom sent me:thumbsup:
Many thanks again Tom ur a stand up lad!!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

See us Aussies are not that bad after all.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> See us Aussies are not that bad after all.


 
Haha, They can be ok :whistling2: You will really like that roller vanman, Its great, Its the king of corner rollers and thats a sweet mud head as well.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if Tom can say if the new roller has shown up in North America yet, under maybe the Blue Line name(?)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear tapepro (tom)

Sorry I made fun of your video in this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tape-pro-spacer-plate-2500/#post39514
It was very professional and well done, I was merely picking on gazman and the Kiwi's....... All in fun







:whistling2:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I wonder if Tom can say if the new roller has shown up in North America yet, under maybe the Blue Line name(?)


Not yet - but soon ......


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Dear tapepro (tom)
> 
> Sorry I made fun of your video in this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tape-pro-spacer-plate-2500/#post39514
> It was very professional and well done, I was merely picking on gazman and the Kiwi's....... All in fun
> ...


Nice







2buck!

So do you think the roller will suit your system?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it would, and I own 3 already, and if you remember, I did compliment your roller. without using yours, I can tell it would work well on the paper and no-coat bead. Might even work well on the bull nose with the smaller radius, not sure about the 3/4" bull nose though. I like the idea of no recess on the wheels. Yours appear to be a smooth bore. Which is all that is really needed IMO

But the bead angle applicator look interesting though:whistling2::jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Na, You wouldnt like it 2buck :jester: That was a joke, They are great :yes:

I cant believe you have never run a plastic head 2buck, Were you been, Hiding in the snow?? How do you run your corners with a tube then?? Do you have an external can am.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Na, You wouldnt like it 2buck :jester: That was a joke, They are great :yes:
> 
> I cant believe you have never run a plastic head 2buck, Were you been, Hiding in the snow?? How do you run your corners with a tube then?? Do you have an external can am.


yes, can-am, it's all we could get over the years 

But now that Canada has the internet, the whole world is open to us:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Please lord can you send me a mud head and roller just like your Pal Cazna has, unfortunatly I don't have the money right now so could you see it in your heart to put it on Cazna's *freebie account!!!* 
But seriously, Cazna makes them sound so good it makes me want one :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> yes, can-am, it's all we could get over the years
> 
> But now that Canada has the internet, the whole world is open to us:thumbup:


You changed your Avatar before I got to ask, was that Lil sheBuck in your last avatar, you know..... the one that breaks your camera and burns you P0rn?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> yes, can-am, it's all we could get over the years
> 
> But now that Canada has the internet, the whole world is open to us:thumbup:


Same, NZ was all in the closet sheep shaggers before the net, Now we have access to world, Oops, Did i say that out load :blink:

If you get plastic head i think you will like it, They slip better than the cam am and you said in another post why have mud under the metal of a bead?? Well it seems to hold and sit better, And if the bead gets a knock then it seems to handle it better if it has mud under it and its not hollow. The cam am only puts two fat beads of mud about half an inch in from the corner where as the advance puts 6 thin beads of mud up each side and the tapepro puts 3 bigger beads closer to the corner, I have used the advance for 3 or 4 years, Its a good head and goes well but i quite like the tapepro now as its beads of mud are closer to corner and dont go so far out from the corner as the advance, Its a little bit more mud for the bead which is peace of mind as its rare for me to get a nice square corner with board to the edge so i need to build it out a little sometimes for the advance head, But the tapepro head gives a little more mud closer the corner so i can get away with that little bit more of a gap when i put the bead on. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You changed your Avatar before I got to ask, was that Lil sheBuck in your last avatar, you know..... the one that breaks your camera and burns you P0rn?


Yeah i though that too, She looks like she would kick you in the balls if you crossed her, Well done 2buck, Im aiming for the same from my daughter :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Same, NZ was all in the closet sheep shaggers before the net, Now we have access to world, Oops, Did i say that out load :blink:
> 
> If you get plastic head i think you will like it, They slip better than the cam am and you said in another post why have mud under the metal of a bead?? Well it seems to hold and sit better, And if the bead gets a knock then it seems to handle it better if it has mud under it and its not hollow. The cam am only puts two fat beads of mud about half an inch in from the corner where as the advance puts 6 thin beads of mud up each side and the tapepro puts 3 bigger beads closer to the corner, I have used the advance for 3 or 4 years, Its a good head and goes well but i quite like the tapepro now as its beads of mud are closer to corner and dont go so far out from the corner as the advance, Its a little bit more mud for the bead which is peace of mind as its rare for me to get a nice square corner with board to the edge so i need to build it out a little sometimes for the advance head, But the tapepro head gives a little more mud closer the corner so i can get away with that little bit more of a gap when i put the bead on. :thumbsup:


 Wanna sell your old mudhead for the same price as your new one :sneaky2:, I'm sure if I attack it with the dremel I can make it better.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> Same, NZ was all in the closet sheep shaggers before the net, Now we have access to world, Oops, Did i say that out load :blink:
> 
> If you get plastic head i think you will like it, They slip better than the cam am and you said in another post why have mud under the metal of a bead?? Well it seems to hold and sit better, And if the bead gets a knock then it seems to handle it better if it has mud under it and its not hollow. The cam am only puts two fat beads of mud about half an inch in from the corner where as the advance puts 6 thin beads of mud up each side and the tapepro puts 3 bigger beads closer to the corner, I have used the advance for 3 or 4 years, Its a good head and goes well but i quite like the tapepro now as its beads of mud are closer to corner and dont go so far out from the corner as the advance, Its a little bit more mud for the bead which is peace of mind as its rare for me to get a nice square corner with board to the edge so i need to build it out a little sometimes for the advance head, But the tapepro head gives a little more mud closer the corner so i can get away with that little bit more of a gap when i put the bead on. :thumbsup:


The outside head (and inside) also puts mud into the apex. Note how the hole is visible right through - there is no blocking piece. On outside angles it will fill the gap caused by setback of the sheet. Should give you the strongest corner as it is fully supported - no air gap behind it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes it would, and I own 3 already, and if you remember, I did compliment your roller. without using yours, I can tell it would work well on the paper and no-coat bead. Might even work well on the bull nose with the smaller radius, not sure about the 3/4" bull nose though. I like the idea of no recess on the wheels. Yours appear to be a smooth bore. Which is all that is really needed IMO
> 
> But the bead angle applicator look interesting though:whistling2::jester:


 I'm with u there on no recess on the wheels:thumbup:
Looks like it will put the beads on nice and tight:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> Not yet - but soon ......


Thanks, Tom. As I'd said on another thread, your bead roller looks like it makes sense. Looking forward to trying one.

A manufacturer's 'soon' sometimes can be a long time to those of us in the field. Got any tighter time frame idea, like maybe 'Christmas'? Or .....?

If it is going to be a little while yet, maybe a few of us could/should place a bit of a bulk order for anything you have that us in Canada (or the U.S., or Europe) can't get yet, but would like? Have it shipped to one locale in a particular country and then redistribute it? Just a/one thought.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You changed your Avatar before I got to ask, was that Lil sheBuck in your last avatar, you know..... the one that breaks your camera and burns you P0rn?


Yes it was, she hates this site,we got into a big fight over the computer b/c I wanted to go on DWT once ( ok, many times).:whistling2: so I put her pic on to piss her off, when she seen it she went off like a rocket (it's so cute how they end up just like their mothers:blink 

Then I remembered, perverted drywallers  so it came down fast


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes it was, she hates this site,we got into a big fight over the computer b/c I wanted to go on DWT once ( ok, many times).:whistling2: so I put her pic on to piss her off, when she seen it she went off like a rocket (it's so cute how they end up just like their mothers:blink
> 
> Then I remembered, perverted drywallers  so it came down fast


Perverted drywallers? you must mean this guy :whistling2:.................


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes it was, she hates this site,we got into a big fight over the computer b/c I wanted to go on DWT once ( ok, many times).:whistling2: so I put her pic on to piss her off, when she seen it she went off like a rocket (it's so cute how they end up just like their mothers)
> 
> Then I remembered, perverted drywallers  so it came down fast


 
:thumbup: Ha ha, Thats funny, I knew she would kick you in the balls when crossed, Not cool burning the mags though  Actually that reminds me of a job i did once, I was waterblasting a concrete tile roof ready for painting and they can be a bit leaky when waterblasting so you have to check inside to see if any waters getting in, Anyway, only one guy was living there so i was walking through this place looking up at the ceiling for leaks and i walked into the master bedroom and slipped a little, So i looked down and OMG they must have been hundreds of mags on the floor, Piles and layers of them, It must have been thousands of dollors worth, It was astonishing , Then i had a thought of how he must entertain himself in the evenings :blink: so i promptly walked out and didnt even look at one, See, not all drywallers are perves. The real funny part was it was his folks house and they started cleaning the house out ready to sell, He didnt even try and hide the mags, Talk about no shame.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Haha, They can be ok :whistling2: You will really like that roller vanman, Its great, Its the king of corner rollers and thats a sweet mud head as well.


 Tried the roller today and i must say its very light for a start and looks like it will do a great job:thumbup:
Only put on 1 bead with it in an old farmhouse but it did a sweet job of it!!
I like the way the wheels just cover the bead and not much more so its not going 2 b throwin filler at u like the other 1's i own!! Will let u know next week as starting another house,But its lookin good:thumbsup:
Thanks again Tom...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Tried the roller today and i must say its very light for a start and looks like it will do a great job:thumbup:
> Only put on 1 bead with it in an old farmhouse but it did a sweet job of it!!
> I like the way the wheels just cover the bead and not much more so its not going 2 b throwin filler at u like the other 1's i own!! Will let u know next week as starting another house,But its lookin good:thumbsup:
> Thanks again Tom...


 Thanks again Tom:thumbup:
Did a house of beads today with the new roller and i am very impressed with it,Fastest i have run beads and it just sits over the B1'w beads about perfect none of this filler flyin back at u like the other rollers i have:thumbsup:
(Think in have the right beads 2Buck)Sheetrock wide beads!!!
Thanks again Tom its a kick a*s roller!!!!
P.s 2Buck i think u would like it!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I also, got to try These tools out (thank you tomg)

I shall 1st talk of the roller (installing B1u's paper bead)

It works very well, maybe too well in the words of 2bjr, He said it needs to be in the hands of a pro, it's very touchy with the adjustment of the beads (his words not mine) but his main point is he now prefers it over the can-am roller I have.

My thoughts were it looked sorta cheap in design when I held it (JMO), my second thought was , what can I use for a handle (3/8's thread) which was ok, I said to tapepro to send the roller without a handle. but I did use a fairly thin handle , think it was about a 1/2" diameter (old pole sander). some mat prefer a thicker handle, but not me.

I was using tapepro's bead applicator head at 1st to install bead, but switched to my cann-am applicator half way through installing .(reveiw on bead applicator head to follow later:whistling2

First thing I noticed was the roller sits about 1/16" from the nose of the bead, which is good (the can-am sits about 3/8" away) adds to better control, and more pressure to the bead.

The wheels them selves are of a smooth bore, there is no groove anywhere on them like most rollers. Which to me is better. It lays the paper flat/down with out it crinkling up on you (some rollers crinkle the tape on you).

The wheels wobble on it too, near the shaft/apex part of the roller also, their not all stiff. And the roller wheels are a lot smaller in comparison to the can-am, which is a good thing to me, if anything, this roller might put the bead on too damn tight, but thats a good thing IMO.

The only thing I forgot to pay attention to was the mess factor, but with the smaller wheels, and if I remember right, there was less mud flying all over the place. Will half to pay special attention to that next time.

I also thought at 1st there was too much play where the handle attached, felt like there was too much left to right play in it. But I think with the roller apex sitting so close to the nose of the bead, they had to give it some play there. Just moving the handle to the left or the right really made a difference in the setting of the bead.

I actually like this roller, and I'm not kissing arse either, because tomg will not like my review on the bead applicator so......

I am also sending these to justme to try out too, as long as he is still willing, But he's got to send the roller right back to me when he's done. :yes:The applicator heads he can forward them to someone else to try if he wants. As for the angle applicator head, it just don't fit into any system I employ in taping, If I remember right, it's more meant for the compound tube well installing tape, and since I use a Bazooka........ Justme can review it for DWT

So..... in a nutshell, it's good points are to me, sits close to the nose, wheels are smooth bore and rear axis wobbles, and the wheels are of a smaller diameter. The next big test is to see how long it takes 2buckjr to break it...... till then the can-am takes a back shelf :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Told you all it was a sweet roller, Fair comment with your bazooka taping instead of the internal mudhead taping (Which is handy for hotmud smaller jobs) So whats up with the external mudhead for the corners on a CP then, What do you like about the can am over the tapepro External mud head.

Do you think an internal mudhead that puts a bead on like the can am would work for you the way you do corners, As it is now it would put out to much mud for you?? Is that correct?? Or incorrect.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice photo 2Buck. Whoops thats right its not yours is it. :whistling2:
Nice photo vanman.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Told you all it was a sweet roller, Fair comment with your bazooka taping instead of the internal mudhead taping (Which is handy for hotmud smaller jobs) So whats up with the external mudhead for the corners on a CP then, What do you like about the can am over the tapepro External mud head.
> 
> Do you think an internal mudhead that puts a bead on like the can am would work for you the way you do corners, As it is now it would put out to much mud for you?? Is that correct?? Or incorrect.


Too much mud where the apex/nose of the bead is, and not enough mud gets applied at the edge of the bead.

The first few beads I rolled out, I was like "COOL" I don't even half to wipe these beads down. But on further inspection, I realized there was a ton of dry spots behind the paper. So I tore them off, re pumped them, then that's when I noticed how much mud I was going through.

So I went to 2 easy up-right 9 foot beads to do, That's where I started to pay attention (feeling of "oh boy new toys had worn off
'). I went through a full cp tube of mud to pump out about 14 LN ft of bead with the tapepro bead applicator. That's way too much!!! At that pace, I could achieve better production by loading by hand. Then when I rolled the bead, It had a floating feel to it, b/c all the mud loaded where the steel of the bead is. Too much mud applied there IMO, causes the metal part of the bead to protrude out more, causing high spots that show through when you coat the bead.

I guess some can say each to their own, and I did communicate to Tomg about this, but I feel there is no need to have mud load where the metal part of the paper bead is, well others feel it adds strength to the paper bead,,,, I say Bull Sh*t

One, mud don't bond well to metal, if it did, we would install metal bead with it, and not nail it on.

Having mud fill in behind the metal part will not add strength, at all. It's up to the drywaller to install the rock properly, and that's why I'm supplying a pic from USG for proper installation. Even still, with the rock installed properly, it meant more to absorb the impact better, rather than the bead absorbing the impact on the apex, which will crack up the bead if not drywalled right. If done right, the bead will dent in one spot for a easier repair. So mud on the nose will not help.

Mud on the apex to me, makes the bead harder to install, makes the bead sorta wander when rolling. Even worse when the rockers did their job right

It would be impossible to use this applicator head for bull nose bead IMO, b/c barely any mud loads where the paper or outer edge of the bead rest. Well the Can-am head will.

So I guess the debate is, do you need mud where the apex is, or just where the paper is only.

Let the drywall talk decide, what does everyone else think

((((( oh, and sorry vanman, for not thanking you for your pic I used))))))


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Apex*

Good discussion.
It depends on a few things I'm guessing. Amount of set back, thickness of the sheet, type of bead and how it is applied. If you look at this installation sheet for Trim-tex Mud set bead you can see how a thick board with some set back will result in a void behind the nib, and not much support on the leg that is adjacent to the end of the sheet: http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/Mud%20Set%20Rigid%20Corner%20Bead%20Installation%20Sheet.pdf
If the boards are all like those shown in your pic, there won't be much extra mud applied because there is no void.
That was my thinking - I could be wrong. 
Is a supported bead stronger and more resistant to bumps - I would think so. Works on tyres.:thumbsup:
Granted you will use more mud.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good points 2buck, You should see my corners, Sometimes they need packed out with hotmud before i can bead, Not joking, The extra mud the head gives is a help to me.

I tryed the can am external head for a while, They seemed weaker beads, As in i could move the metal part about ish, They just seemed looser, But i may not have been using them right, I was using the sheetrock 90 corner roller on them, It all just didnt seem right :blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I also, got to try These tools out (thank you tomg)
> 
> I shall 1st talk of the roller (installing B1u's paper bead)
> 
> ...


Told u,u would like it 2Buck:thumbsup:
Hey u nicked my pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

2Buck
How about we send you 2 boxes of our Mud Set Rigid corner bead 8,9 or 10' long before you send that new mud head off to some one else. Tom G. and I have worked together on his new design and I want you to know that his main focus was perfect flow for our Mud Set Rigid Corner and Jumbo MSR corner.

BTW it's time to go home and watch my Hawks and your Canucks 

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 2Buck
> How about we send you 2 boxes of our Mud Set Rigid corner bead 8,9 or 10' long before you send that new mud head off to some one else. Tom G. and I have worked together on his new design and I want you to know that his main focus was perfect flow for our Mud Set Rigid Corner and Jumbo MSR corner.
> 
> BTW it's time to go home and watch my Hawks and your Canucks
> ...


Thanks for the offer but no, mainly b/c I sub and the large Dwc I work for supplies. and I have installed those before (90) and all the time with the bull nose bead

But I do like the idea of the plastic applicator heads, there are some pro's to them, the # one being able to go both directions with them, while the cam-am your limited to one direction.

To me, if the bead applicator had the machining of the angle one,(reverse them) it would of made sense to me. But tom did inform me that he did have a angle applicator with the same type grooves as the bead applicator, which I'm sure I would of liked. Remember others on this site saying they liked them.... Think smisner50 was one of them??????

But anyone on this site, that subs like me, will tell you that drywall companies are cheap ,cheap, cheap. It took awhile to convince them just to go to paper bead, they naturally felt it used more mud, and was a buck more a stick to supply.... but....

they found out finally with paper bead that

That it was faster to install (not that they cared that much)$$$

the taper could install instead of the drywaller/carpenter (stopped a lot of b1tching)

No more need for hotmuds ( the odd few tapers still do)

repairs were easier, and call backs went down

And the main thing they figured out was, If the rock was installed properly, they used less mud, and there became more strength to the bead for impact. Simple things like making a drywall return increase in size from 4 1/4" to 4 3/8" made all the difference in the world.

as for me as a piece worker, time and speed are everything. paper bead and no-coat are a P/w buddy. While Vinyl and metal bead fall into the same category to me, their too time consuming to install and require more material. And going back to the DWC, metal bead cost 1 buck, paper bead cost 2bucksrolleyes and vinyl and no-coat cost over 3 bucks, they sorta take the middle ground.

So if you can explain to me why something that cost more, is going to take longer to install, and requires more material which ='s more time, why is it better for me.

And I will still stand to my point there is no need for mud to be loaded on the apex, rock it right

and you made me







, saying I was a canucks fan

Go leafs go


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> and you made me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better. 

Later on when the Leafs are knocked out and the Canucks and some of the other good teams are left who will you cheer for then?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Later on when the Leafs are knocked out and the Canucks and some of the other good teams are left who will you cheer for then?


Pittsburgh









You always half to have a back up team when you cheer for the leafs:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on how about a little love for the Nj Devils :thumbsup:


----------

